# Deercreek spillway into Berlin



## Kevlar (Oct 6, 2009)

does anybody know of any fish that move up below the Deer Creek spillway that flows into Berlin Lake?


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah,when the water is coming over deer creek pretty good


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Water gets a bit muddy but dont bother the fish. ALOT of fish from 14 too Deer creek. Holds the warm water.


----------



## FlyGuy10 (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone think they fish in there currently like bass and crappie.


----------



## catch&release (Feb 26, 2010)

is there eyes there?? doesn't deer creek connect to dale walborn res on the otherside??


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 6, 2009)

im pretty sure walborn flows into deercreek and deercreek flows into berlin then berlin flows a ways down to milton. i was curious if anybody knew anything of the fishing at the deercreek spillway(the part that flows into berlin) this time of year in the the spring to come


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

catch&release said:


> is there eyes there?? doesn't deer creek connect to dale walborn res on the otherside??


yes but theres a big dam up there


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

a couple weeks ago we stopped by the lot at deercreek and you could see heavy equipment at the dam so not sure about the acess area around there now...


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

You get walleye at the dam from time to time, along with crappie, white bass, and just about everything else thats in the Berlin. Its hard to tell what might or might not be hitting. I have a buddy that fishes it allot. There is usually something biting when water is coming over. Couple of years ago we even caught rainbow trout there lol a rare thing in that lake must have made there way down from Westville lake I imagine. Good luck


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Another thing about fish going lake to lake. WB flows into Newton Falls so who too say there isnt Wipers in the Mahoning. They use to get em below the WB dam yrs back. Rainbows would be cool to get once in a while. I think the muskies would get em though.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wipers could easily be in the Mahoning. The "state record" striper was reportedly "caught" just below the dam at WB many years back. Not sure it held up to conjecture though-heard, or read, something abt. the "method" it was taken. Used to pull in "silver spiders" out of the foam just below the dam on my jigs occasionally?!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

FACT, I:VE seen been with the guy who took a 4# eye from the spill way of wal born , there should be eyes in deer creek, just not big numbers , and yes theres fish over the dam at deer creek, rumor is the construction is a walkway and walking path. when I was a very young ad there were muskie in deercreek also. any body remember ART ?? the guy who ran the boat house there.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Charlie, what is a "silver spider" --------sonar..........


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

i drove out to deer creek today they still have the path along the dam shut down due to construction. i bet you could walk in from the berlin side but that would be one heck of a walk


----------



## catch&release (Feb 26, 2010)

sonar said:


> Hey Charlie, what is a "silver spider" --------sonar..........


i belive a silver spider is like a big spoon with a bunch of lead melted into it . i've heard them talked about with old timers snaging salmon in michigan. so a big heavy lure used to snag fish with basicly


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

bounty, i remember the fella running the rental and bait shack at deercreek living there in the trailer you could rent a jon boat for a dollar i believe, i saw all those bass pics on the wall from the tournys they had then it was a chushy job to have then, living out there......


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

The Deer Creek spillway is a great place to fish starting in May all the way through summer. I've caught a few decent walleye there, tons of nice crappies, largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, white bass, channel cats, etc. Basically, anything that swims in Berlin can be caught near the Deer Creek spillway. I've even caught a couple small muskies there. 

In the spring, a minnow under a float is hard to beat. Small twistertails work. Small white roostertails work. Occasionally I'll fish a crawler on a jighead. When I'm not on Lake Erie, it's one of my favorite places to fish.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

i took the long way up to the dam yestarday. i had only fished the dam one other time. that time the water was higher and i canoed in from deer creek and portaged over the dam. any who has there always been a concrete wall 20 yards from the dam or is that new. there was a large crack in the concrete and the edges were rounded like they had been there a while, but i didnt see it last year. it looked like when the water was low in berlin that only fish coming over from deer creek would be in it because there was no way to get up to that section.... i figure they could if water on the berlin side was higher but i also wondered if it was new and from the construction project


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

that extra little wall is to keep the back wash from washing out under the dam .


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

Yup, that wall has always been there. Once the water comes up in Berlin, it'll be underwater and you won't see it.


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 6, 2009)

ive been down there a lot during the summer but never the spring. thats why im curious if there is anything up there, the walleye maybe. i doubt too many get up there but that would be cool if some did. the thing ive seen the most of down there is carp. holy cow there is a ton of them.(quite literally there could be a ton of them). the big ones that are 3 feet long and probably forty pounds, more or less. there are so many up there, especially when they spawn. there are some nice cats too. plenty of bluegill. some crappies. and the occasional bass. but like i said, i have only seen these during summer. i have never ventured there in the spring. like i said, just curious.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I normally wade out on that wall when I go there. The bad thing abotu deer creek is all of the limited parking.


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 6, 2009)

i agree with you there, Tightliner. Deercreek does have limited parking. and as for wading out on the wall below the spillway, i do that as well, but i usually go in from greenbower street so its like a half mile walk


----------

